# Gerstner tool chest question



## kd0afk (Feb 18, 2014)

What does the back of a gerstner look like?

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## portlandron (Feb 18, 2014)

On the one I have the back is made of the same wood as the rest of the box and is solid (flat) just like the sides.


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 18, 2014)

I've some chests that have a paneled back. 
The wood from Rick Barnes came today. Very nice black walnut. This was just one detail I wasn't certain of. Thanks

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 18, 2014)

If I were making it, it would be paneled with tong and grove, grain running vertical so it can expand and contract very freely.  Running it cross grain to the sides is asking for a split.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm glad you like the walnut.  I hope the humidity differences allows it to stay straight. 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey there Rick. Do you mean a panel like a style and rail with an inset panel like the front or a glued up solid piece? 

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 18, 2014)

A could do panel and frame like they for cabinet doors, or a frame, with the panel made of tongue and grove or lap joint. Anything that will let the wood move, but still provide the support a back should. Frame and panel is best, but more difficult to do with hand tools. 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 21, 2014)

Next question. What would be a good choice for the drawer sides/backs?  I'm thinking poplar?

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 22, 2014)

On the back is it vertical grain with a toung and grooved horizontal band, like the sides?

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 22, 2014)

Poplar or soft maple has always been one of my favorite secondary woods for Walnut.    


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 22, 2014)

I think I may just build mine around the size of the tools I need to store, and whatever lumber I have on hand. 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 22, 2014)

kd0afk said:


> On the back is it vertical grain with a toung and grooved horizontal band, like the sides?
> 
> Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app




Do you have plans that have a recommended way of doing the back?  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 22, 2014)

No, it just makes good sense to me. Keep the grain running the same way. 
Could someone post a photo of the back of theirs? The only person o know who owns a gerstner won't move his so I can see the back of it. 
Basically I'm using photo references and good woodworking practices. 

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's a picture someone posted earlier in the thread, the back is panel and frame. Good choice. 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 22, 2014)

I just found a photo of the back and its made with horizontal grain. 

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 22, 2014)

barnesrickw said:


> View attachment 68035
> 
> 
> Here's a picture someone posted earlier in the thread, the back is panel and frame. Good choice.
> ...



Thanks for the photo.

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 23, 2014)

I think this will be the last question. Would it be austentageous to do a simple inlay in the front panel? Something like this?

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 23, 2014)

I was a woodworker before I got into metal work and I want the chest to reflect that without ruffling the feathers of any gerstner purists. Lol

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 23, 2014)

> I was a woodworker before I got into metal work and I want the chest to reflect that without ruffling the feathers of any gerstner purists. Lol



It comes down to your goal. Are you trying to copy a Gershner or build your own piece of craftsmanship. And your interpretation of a tool chest.  
If you are an experienced cabinet maker you should be able to make a fine tool  Chest.  I agree  the gershner  is the gold standard. But not necessarily the only way to achieve the goal.
Tin


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks. What did Bugs Bunny say once? "If I dood it I get a whoopin...I dood it!" 
I think the compass rose will show my workmanship off without being gaudy. I'm patterning mine after a gerstner but yeah I'm building it the way I want it but still trying to remain traditional. Who knows, maybe in the future some archeologist will see it and say I was royalty for having such an ornate chest while other's were so plain heehee

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm going to try my hand at etching a name plate in brass. I'm designing the plate to look "old timey " I'm using a font similar to gerstner but with my name. I set out to fine a font that would look good but didn't find one I liked better than the one I found. 

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## kd0afk (Mar 10, 2014)

What is the size of the machinerys handbook and what are the interior dimensions of the handbook drawer? 

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 10, 2014)

> What is the size of the machinerys handbook ?



My 25th Edition is 5" wide  7 1/8 high and 2 3/4 thick.



> what are the interior dimensions of the handbook drawer?



My Travers wood chest the MH sits binding up, the interior dimensions are 4 1/4 wide 4 3/4 deep (tight to say the least) and 7 7/8 long.   
Keep in mind the drawer seems to Include space for the companion book that is about 3/4 to one inch thick.
my 25th edition CHB does not fit but the 22nd does. Hmmm.
On the Kennedy the space is 5- 3/8 wide  x 7- 1/2  long  x  and 4 -  1/4 high. 
The book (s) sit flat. The back and sides of the drawer are only 2" tall the front full height. 

So you need decide  if prefer horizontal or Vertical configuration .  4  -1/4  seems to be a the right dimension for the thickness of the books and 5 - 1/4  to 5 -3/8  to leave breathing room against the spline. 
Hope this helps


Tin  . .


----------



## kd0afk (Mar 10, 2014)

If it's a choice between horizontal and horizontal, I'll take horizontal. Lol
I'm going with the spine up. 
I've also decided to go with half blind dovetails for the drawers.

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry. Edited so you have a choice. It has been been a long day.
Tin


----------



## kd0afk (Mar 13, 2014)

I was joking with you. I knew what you meant.  

Would it look ridiculous to use a bookmatched piece of like fiddleback maple for the drawer lid panel inside a walnut frame?  I've also seen black walnut jewelry boxes made with panel and frame lids with a maple frame and walnut panel. That interests me. I like the contrast.

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## Hilmar (Mar 14, 2014)

Why don't you go to the Gerstner website and look how a chest from the beginning to the end  is made .
Hil


----------



## kd0afk (Mar 14, 2014)

I did. I had more questions. And now I have a plan and a design. 

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 15, 2014)

K: You have probably noticed that are many variations of the design. 
Gershners has several  models as does grizzly etc. 
the drawer number varies IIRC in general the drawers come in two heights and two lengths. 
Also the MH drawer is centered on what i have. it is sometimes off to the side. 

Also if you are doing spline up vertical (my preference as well . I suggest either cut out s or reduced height to the drawer sides to allow easier removal of the handbook.  
Tin


----------



## kd0afk (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't started on the drawer backs and sides yet but I picked up the parts I have for it so far and Christ, I'm going to have to join a gym. The thing weighs a ton. 

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## kd0afk (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is the front lid. Used a clear Danish oil. If the rest of the box looks half this nice I'll be happy


----------



## kd0afk (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry about that, here's a photo.


----------



## barnesrickw (Apr 12, 2014)

kd0afk said:


> Sorry about that, here's a photo.




That is looking nice.  Always liked that striping in that piece of walnut. 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## kd0afk (Apr 12, 2014)

The carcass is done except for the drawer supports. Still have the drawers to make, the lid and other things but it should be ready for blueprinting soon.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking good.
Tin


----------



## kd0afk (Apr 16, 2014)

I just got an error that said I didn't have permission to access this page.


----------



## kd0afk (May 31, 2014)

The carcass with the sub assembly. I still have to cut the slots for the drawer lid guide pins and mortice in the locks.


----------



## Kenlew (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice job on the chest!   Is it finished?  Got pics?  Concerning Gerstner back panels, they are veneered plywood.  According to Gersner it is for improved stability of the wood.  The MH drawer dims have changed throughout the years to accommodate changes in the MH dims.


----------



## gus (Oct 30, 2014)

You have raised the bar. Your DIY Gerstner Tool Chest will look great. You do good carpentry and your
cabinet making skill beat mine hands down. 


Gus is now taking cover.


----------

